# How long does Blue Stilton last?



## chave982 (Nov 4, 2007)

My guess is that it lasts longer than normal cheese, since it kinda already has mold in it, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2007)

Check here,  chave.  This site gives some  good pointers  on serving and storage.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 5, 2007)

When blue cheese goes off, the mould looks different and the smell is really off! I had a bit of King Island Blue (which I think is a blue brie) that had unwittingly made its way to the dim dark recesses of the back of the fridge.  When I tracked down the odour, the blue cheese had red/pink mould over it. Stilton would be different to some degree but probably the same principle.  The bit of cheese that isn't meant to be mouldy will still go off at the normal rate for the cheese base.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 5, 2007)

Blues can last longer, and under the right circumstances, become better then regular typical cheeses.

One thing I can offer is, let it breathe. Do not cling wrap it. Cheese, especially Blues, are living things, just don't kill them. Once a good Blue has gone south, it will turn slimey, and yellow(where the white should be white).

A loose wrap in parchment( or foil if light sensitive) and perforate it, so it can breathe.

Nothing better then a nice hunk of Stilton(or maytag in my preference) and a sip of GOOD port. Best "in mouth made" salad dressing ever.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 5, 2007)

Gosh we have had it for months, well wrapped, as well as many more blues.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 5, 2007)

When Stilton (& other rich blues) go "off", you'll see some or all of the following.

One - the cheese will start to develop a brownish tinge; Two - the cheese will develop a "gooey" texture (not to be confused with the normally soft texture of a perfectly ripe cheese); & Three (& probably most telling) - there will be a horrible & distasteful smell of ammonia.

As stated before here - good natural cheese does need to breathe to a certain extent.  Even if you end up with a blue that's dried out a little, you can still use it for cooking; while a tightly plastic-wrapped blue that's begun to rot can't go anywhere but into the trash.


----------

